# Badlands 4500 Backpack



## WarYak (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a Badlands 4500 backpack for sale. It is in great condition, I have only used it three times. Asking $200.00.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Where you located?


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

This item still available?


----------



## WarYak (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, still available.


----------

